

Check out google fast flip - suhasini_munjal
http://www.loudable.com/flip-latest-updates-with-google-fast-flip.html

======
GiraffeNecktie
The page images are a little too small so it's not very useful in it's present
form. However if they made the images expand with a mouseover it would be
pretty cool.

